# Tamsin Egerton Alberta Ferretti Show during the Pitti Immagine Uomo 79 in Florence, Italy 11.01.2011 x 14



## Q (12 Jan. 2011)

​ 

thx Tikipeter


----------



## congo64 (30 Jan. 2011)

wieder mal ein Dreamgirl - wunderschön


----------



## tinotoni (31 Jan. 2011)

Schöne Kleider, schöne Frau


----------

